# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   I prefer my rhum vanille a little less sweet. I thin out the simple syrup and use less of it. For my recent batches I've been using a cane sugar simple syrup, with about 8 oz of sugar and 10 oz of wa

## JEK

I prefer my rhum vanille a little less sweet. I thin out the simple syrup and use less of it. For my recent batches I've been using a cane sugar simple syrup, with about 8 oz of sugar and 10 oz of water. I find the traditional ratio to be too sweet.

7 oz Vanilla Extract 
10 oz Simple Syrup
16 oz Meyer's Dark Rum
32 oz Mount Gay Eclipse

Seems like too much to make at a time until you drink the first quart  :)

----------


## andynap

:thumb up:  For those who want the per part recipe or to make a smaller amount- like the refill of the M'Bolo pint bottle


1 Part Vanilla Extract
5 Parts Mount Gay Rum
2 Parts Myers Rum 
2 Parts Cane Sugar Syrup- or to taste- add at the end

To make Cane Sugar Syrup-  2 parts Raw cane sugar to one part water- combine in a pot and dissolve slowly over low heat. The excess will keep for months in a tightly sealed jar refrigerated.

----------


## KevinS

Given my new 204-ounce Christmas Present jar with the tap on the side, I've now upgraded to an 195-ounce recipe.  I'll need to increase my rum purchases - I actually ran out of Meyer's when filling the new jar (but fortunately had the exact amount that I needed).

----------


## phil62

By golly-a Christmas miracle at Kevin's house.  I  can't wait to hear how the lastest batch turns out.Amy

----------


## Jeanette

Did somebody ever post the long recipe which has been so successful recently?

----------


## andynap

Yes- this is the one I am using from Kara's book- the other recipe isn't as long or detailed:

4 cups dark rum
2 cups light rum
10-12 vanilla beans split longways down the center
2 cups sugar
2 cups water
1 TBS glycerin- bought in health food store

Combine the rum with the vanilla beans and refrigerate for 1 month.
Remove the vanilla beans and add the sugar, water and glycerin to the rum. 
Store in a cool place for an additional 1-2 months.
Drink.

This make 10 cups total of rum so be ready with big bottles. I used an empty 1.75 bottle of vodka for the first part.

----------


## jfmiddmd

Hello Andynap and JEK,
I tried the 10 part recipe the other day after I emptied the last delicious drop of a bottle of liquid gold that a friend brought back from the Hideaway.  
It turned out much darker than Chez Andy's but in a double blind taste test my wife couldn't tell the difference. :p   I felt vindicated by my efforts to reproduce heaven on earth in my kitchen.  I will try the latest recipe posted but must admit that I am much too impatient to wait 2-3 months.  My wife will have to hide it on me.
John

----------


## andynap

Hi John= welcome to the forum. I make both- my wife likes the short version but the long version is smoother

----------


## Jeanette

> Yes- this is the one I am using from Kara's book- the other recipe isn't as long or detailed:
> 
> 4 cups dark rum
> 2 cups light rum
> 10-12 vanilla beans split longways down the center
> 2 cups sugar
> 2 cups water
> 1 TBS glycerin- bought in health food store
> 
> ...



Thank you, Andy. I am making a triple batch of this over the weekend.

----------


## Jeanette

p.s. Two questions...

Where did you get your vanilla beans? Do the vanilla beans add anything extra to the flavor versus using high quality vanilla extract?

Is it too sweet using equal water and sugar ratios?  Did anybody adjust this like John did with his rhum vanille short ratio?

----------


## jfmiddmd

I used a Vanilla extract but am on a quest to find the real beans too.  I want to lay up some of the long recipe and practice patience.  
Still wondering about the color issue.  I used Mount Gay Eclipse and Meyers Dark and the finished product was very dark brown.  Not the golden honey color that I have seen.  Am I doing something wrong???  It still tasted great.

----------


## MIke R

you HAVE to use vanilla beans...forget the extract, and take a pairing knife and score the beans in half long ways...also you HAVE to use glycerin....if you want the color lighter go with more Mt Gay and less Meyers..and dont use tap water

----------


## andynap

I got the vanilla  beans at BJs but any vanilla beans will do. The long recipe demands vanilla beans- the short recipe a nice vanilla extract will do. I found a plastic gallon jug in my pantry that Phyllis bought but never used- perfect for the final product. On January 28th, 2010 the first taste.

----------


## MIke R

I get all my herbs, spices,vanilla beans, extracts, saffron etc.....here....tremendous place

http://www.atlanticspice.com/

----------


## andynap

That's nice. We have the Reading Terminal Spice Store for a lot of things and I get stuff from Penzeys also.

----------


## Jeanette

> I got the vanilla  beans at BJs but any vanilla beans will do. The long recipe demands vanilla beans- the short recipe a nice vanilla extract will do. I found a plastic gallon jug in my pantry that Phyllis bought but never used- perfect for the final product. On January 28th, 2010 the first taste.



Are you letting it sit for one month or two after you add the simple syrup and glycerin? If I make it now, I could have some ready for the Philly Soiree.   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

I did the initial batch on 11/29 and did the 2nd step today. I'll taste it 1 month from now and go from there.

----------


## Jeanette

Okay, let us know... My initial batch gets started tomorrow if I can find vanilla beans. I have a BJ's nearby.

----------


## andynap

Any supermarket carries vanilla beans.

----------


## MIke R

> I did the initial batch on 11/29 and did the 2nd step today. I'll taste it 1 month from now and go from there.




I just finished drinking my first gallon batch....I'm going to put another batch on soon but I also got a half dozen bottles of M'Bolo on hand. so I am not in a particular hurry

----------


## Jeanette

> Any supermarket carries vanilla beans.



Good to know...I never checked! I also want to get creative and make a ginger/citrus version.

----------


## andynap

You are on your own for that.

----------


## andynap

You are on your own for that.

----------


## Jeanette

In the second batch, I am going to replace the vanilla beans with fresh ginger and lemons. It will be a gingery limoncello type of rhum.

----------


## KevinS

How's your French?  Search for Recipes for Recettes for Rhum Arrangé.  Prefer English?  Search for recipes for Infused Rum.  Or just Wing It.  Unless you go totally overboard just about any infusion will be drinkable.  Worst case, cut your losses, mix it with Coke, and drink it anyway :)

----------


## KevinS

Oh yes - research locally too.  Check out Rum Bar off of Rittenhouse Square Park.  I found references to them at an old favourite site, the Ministry of Rum.  

http://www.rum-bar.com/

----------


## Jeanette

> How's your French?  Search for Recipes for Recettes for Rhum Arrangé.  Prefer English?  Search for recipes for Infused Rum.  Or just Wing It.  Unless you go totally overboard just about any infusion will be drinkable.  Worst case, cut your losses, mix it with Coke, and drink it anyway :)



My French is as good as your Russian. Ahh, that is what I was missing ïn my search - the word "infused." That made a big difference. I am also fine winging it, if necessary. How bad can it be? 

Thanks for the heads up for the Rum Bar off Rittenhouse. I was unfamiliar with it, so it is a fun discovery.

If my rhum vanille turns out to be as splendid as I hope, I have to figure out how have it served at the end of our meal in Philly.

----------


## KevinS

LOL - I speak more Russian than you think - I did an M&A job in St Petersburg once.  I can't carry on a conversation, but I can get my face slapped. I's the Cyrillic characters that drive me crazy.  ? ?????? ???????? ???????.

----------


## Jeanette

That may be the first Russian phrase posted on this site and may qualify you to crash the Abramovich party on Thursday night.

I need to get my Russian girlfriend to translate that for me. I can't begin to imagine what you said that led to getting your face slapped!

Hey, if you know M&A language, I can use your help. I am interviewing in the field; however, you would need to avoid teaching me anything that would lead to a face slap during an interview.

Nostrovia!

----------


## Eddie

Jeanette- Saladerie used herbal teas in their rhum. It was great. I asked about it, and it turned out to be Celestial Seasonings. Any of the tropical flavors would work well.
My guess is they just toss in a bunch of bags while it sits. Those that have more experience may want to chime in, with educated starting points.

----------


## Jeanette

Very interesting, Eddie...I never would have thought of using herbal teas I just bought a selection of Celestial Seasonings herbal fruit teas so I'll try a flavor during my rhum making festivities this week...maybe Wildberry Zinger!

----------


## Eddie

I'm thinking a mango/peach combo.

----------


## Jeanette

When they are done "brewing," we could have a little rhum party and share.    :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Jeanette

Rhum-making alert!!

John and Andy...

The dark/light rhum rations are opposite in the two recipes posted above. This could be correct, but it just looks funky to me that they are reversed.

John's quickie recipe calls for 1 part dark rhum to 2 parts light rhum.

Andy's long recipe (from Kara) calls for 2 parts dark rhum to 1 part light rhum.

I am making different batches of the long version. Am I okay with the dark/light ratio?

Merci!!!

----------


## andynap

Both recipes are correct. I think the fast recipe's vanilla extract and sugar syrup makes it dark.

----------


## Jeanette

Glad to know the recipes are okay. Thank you so much for your quick response, Andy!

----------


## KevinS

Jeanette,

The 2 Quarts (Plus One Ounce) recipe is actually mine.  Jean moved a copy of it here for easier finding.  Yes, the proportions are reversed in the two recipes.  They've always been reversed.  I don't know why, they just are.  Both recipes make fine Rhum Vanille.

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks, Kevin. Well, we'll just leave the reversed ratios as one of the great mysteries of making short vs. long rhum vanille.    :Wink:  

I don't want to wait 2 months, so I may need to make some of both.  Cheers!

----------


## Myrllyn

> I get all my herbs, spices,vanilla beans, extracts, saffron etc.....here....tremendous place
> 
> http://www.atlanticspice.com/



 For those in the Boston area; Polcari's coffee and spice shop in the North End carries them, and at a good price - plus the store is a trip to visit!

----------


## KevinS

> Thanks, Kevin. Well, we'll just leave the reversed ratios as one of the great mysteries of making short vs. long rhum vanille.    
> 
> I don't want to wait 2 months, so I may need to make some of both.  Cheers!



I tried reversing the proportions of Mount Gay and Meyers in my recipe.  I didn't care for the result, but a little doctoring made things better.

----------

